# Please help me need many answers thanks



## audzter (Oct 29, 2007)

My dad made me a pond around twice the size of a king size bed just to be honest its really big,my dad put koi and gold fish the usual stufss.. and some mollies in it, its 3 ft deep, and i cant keep up, there is no pump, the pond has black water i dont know why (duhh dirty), it has been 2 months now since the black water has been arround, but the koi did not die, now, i didnt put plants because the koi is gonna eat it,im so pissed out, so i just leave it like that, its a bare pond so no rocks and no pump, now guys i want you to suggest on things that i need to do, i want my pond to be nice looking, i know you guys will tell met o put a pump, i already bought that but i didnt installed it yet, i need your answers, as many as possible with detailed pictures ex. water falls and stuff, and type of fishes to put and if you want plants in my pond tell me how the koi is not gona eat it, reply as many steps as posible cause im gona do it step by step. by the way the design of the pond is rectangle. i hope you will post pictures that are taken from your ponds, encouraging words would be helpfull since i know how ugly my pond is(dont remind me), thanks guys hope you will help.

1. will i change the type of fish? example throw out the koi and change it to arowana lol

2. what water falls fit best in the rectangle pond?

3. will i put gravel? or just big rocks?

4. how deep will be my pond?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Google is your friend 

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_dten/episode/0,3110,DIY_27281_51724,00.html
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?articleid=745
http://www.perfect-pond-detective.com/


----------



## audzter (Oct 29, 2007)

cool thanks ^^ im more on to a direct reply though.. but thanks it really helped


----------



## audzter (Oct 29, 2007)

lolz ive seen the site.. doesnt help much though.. its very confusing, the desing of my pond is rectangle,, i cant figure where to put the falls, and what kind of water falls.


----------



## algae eaters (Aug 12, 2008)

hi my dad has built me a bigger pond as well and i have a very large pump to the left side of the pond what i would reccomend is maybe if you have algae then you will need plants as they will oxygenate your water and will make it cleaner and there are also some certain type of snails that you can place in your ponds which eat algae but beware they breed like crazy so keep control of the numbers. 
so the main things to get are plants and install your pump and it shud clear up in no time .


----------



## audzter (Oct 29, 2007)

oww ok ^^ thanks  i kinda got ideas already ... i'll work it out for the pond.. thanks guys ^^


----------

